# Tesla Web page Support failure



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

In the past, I had a link to review my SuperCharging invoices but it no longer works. Worse, attempts to contact "Support" lead of a circular list of HTML references but no text input page. I can't even describe the problem to "Support."

Any ideas other than a Twitter post?

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I concur. It seems to be gone from the website.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I can still find supercharging history in the Tesla App.
Hopefully they bring it back to the website. I hate having to access everything through a phone.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> I can still find supercharging history in the Tesla App.
> Hopefully they bring it back to the website. I hate having to access everything through a phone.


Sadly, it seems that they're moving everything to the app. The site can't be used for anything other than adding a vehicle and/or payment methods.


----------

